# classic austrian food books?



## chalkdust (Feb 18, 2009)

I would love to get some good books on austiran cooking. I ahve one old book with old tiem confusing recipes, and i hav a new super sexy paris styled, super chic cookbook of austrian INSPIRED dishes

but i need mroe traditional know how, i need to understand the essence of the cooking.

PASTERIES TOO>

the pasteries are sublime!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Try this. I posted an answer once and I don't see it so I'll try again. (Oh I know what I did wrong )
Anyway this one is a classic, with history too!

Time Life Foods World Cooking of VIENNA + Recipe book - eBay (item 130287894786 end time Mar-16-09 15:39:26 PDT)


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I've used that Time/Life book for 30+ years since my Berkeley days and it's truly great. I mean, have you ever read elsewhere that the measure of a true home cook way back then was how the person turned out a baked chicken!!!!!!!!!!

And how I miss Narsai's, Chez Panisse, Pig by the Tail, Lenny's Meat Market, Peet's and Cocolat.


----------



## chalkdust (Feb 18, 2009)

they say this in the classic "mastering the art of french cooking" books volume 1 and 2


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Yes, as far as French Cooking goeth. But as to myself, I much prefer LA CUISINE by Raymond Oliver as well as The Escoffier Cookbook for the traditional French stuff. Both authors touts very rich recipies which I haven't seen elsewhere. I'll stick with Raymond and Escoffier, s'il vous plait, when it cometh to French Cuisine.


----------



## chalkdust (Feb 18, 2009)

ok well Ill have to get those books too!

!!!! !!!

:lips:


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

I have used "The German Cookbook" by Mimi Sheraton as my go-to referrence for over 30 years. While it is not specifically Austrian, many of the recipes--or variations thereof--can be found in Austria as well as Germany. This is your basic text, no photos, but clearly written directions and quite a bit of history for many of the recipes. Barnes & Nobel had it on the shelf last time I was in their Albuquerque store. That was a month or so ago. So I know it is still in print and available in some stores for inspection.


----------



## chalkdust (Feb 18, 2009)

time for a bunch of austrians to kick your booty :lol:


jsut kidding 

it is true that many dishes come from germany

german cooking also helped out french food a lot!


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

My apologies if I have violated any political boundaries. I believe good cooking unites people.


----------



## chalkdust (Feb 18, 2009)

i think so too, and u dont need to apologize!


----------

